# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Moto E, cheap phone, Motorola Mobility, Libertyville, Illinois, United States

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Motorola Mobility

Home page - motorola.com/us/smartphones-moto-e-family

Moto E on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Motorola Moto E hands-on

 Published on May 13, 2014




> If we've learnt anything from the Moto G, it's that Motorola knows how to get the best of mediocre components.

----------


## Airicist

Moto E has latest Android KitKat, low price 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> Motorola's latest cheap phone brings a 4.3-inch display to the party, as well as cutting-edge Android. Find everything you need to know in our hands-on video.

----------


## Airicist

Motorola Moto E hands-on 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> We go hands on with Motorola's Moto E. Is this mean the end of the feature phone.

----------


## Airicist

The dirt-cheap, Android-packing Motorola Moto E 

 Published on May 22, 2014




> The Motorola Moto E is one of the cheapest ways of putting Android KitKat in your pocket, but you will need to make a few sacrifices in performance. Check out our full video review.

----------

